# New Crew 2014



## FisherofMen1

I got my captain license last year and started my guiding charter this year. I fish mainly in Trinity but, travel from Baffin to Sabine with a 23' Bluewave. If anyone is interested, I am starting a list for 2014. I do most of my fishing on the weekends. The average price is $100 a head. Send me your info and I was create an email blast each week. Let's go get'em. 
I CATCH'EM GOD CLEANS'EM.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=766825


----------



## SaltyRichard

What do you mean the "average price"? What factors dictate whether you charge more or less?


----------



## FisherofMen1

*Factors*

Factors that determine price: Gas prices, bait that we use, how long we fish etc........


----------



## SaltyRichard

First time I've seen that... Normally a standard rate for a full or half day, plus bait if you choose to use it.


----------



## FisherofMen1

*Trip*

There IS a set rate for guided trips. This is NOT a guided trip.

Thank you for your support


----------



## mecauca

*i'm in*

hi there, I'm really interested in your post. I wanna join your team and go fish every weekend, give me your schedule list please, thank you!


----------



## ralphl

[email protected]


----------



## beachfisher9

*Charging*

If your taking money for any reason gas , bait, ice its a guided trip. You should be fully licensed and insured as well as enrolled in a random drug testing program.


----------



## Polla Salada

fit4ag said:


> There IS a set rate for guided trips. This is NOT a guided trip.
> 
> Thank you for your support


 Im a little confused by your first post. You started a guiding charter this year but this would not be a guided trip?


----------



## Brian10

I'm not sure why you guys are giving him a hard time?


----------



## reba3825

He just wants to fish.Come on guys,show some class!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## FisherofMen1

Guys, this is not a Guided trip. I do have all my credentials as a Licensed Master Captain, (drug testing, equipment, insurance, exam, license...etc.). I am also a Certified Angler Instructor with Texas Park and Wildlife Department so, I do understand and obey the rules. The purpose of this post is to allow people to fish with a Guide, in the area with other Guides, learn from a Guide and help those that can't afford or don't want to pay Guide prices. The reason for me getting a Guide License was to take fathers and sons fishing to strengthen the family structure again. Part of the proceeds from my Guided trips goes to my scholarship fund that also help under privileged kids go to college. We are at the Houston Fishing Show every year, â€œFisher of Men I Catchâ€™em God Cleansâ€™em Scholarship Fundraiserâ€. We sale shirts, hats and other things for the fund raiser. I was a single parent and I could not afford a Guided trip for me and my son, so I am making it possible for others to afford the outdoors and experience doing something that they can enjoy with their kids. Everything isn't about money. If you are interested in a Guided trip for $350 for 1-2 people, I do offer that with full Guide service, (equipment and fish cleaning). BUT, this is just to meet some 2Cool guys and enjoy a day of fishing.  
Thanks for your Support.


----------



## Yams

Posts like this, or I should say, replies to posts like this, make me wonder why anyone would even bother.

Sorry Fit. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Polla Salada

I wasnt trying to be rude. You can see where the post was a little confusing. You dont have to be a licensed captain to split expenses with others. Good for you Fit, Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## FishNFul

PM sent!


----------

